# Tito Ortiz avatar!



## WarHERO (Dec 31, 2006)

I am willing to pay 20,000 for a tito ortiz avatar that i like, the only thing i want specific is i want Ortiz Boy somewhere on it.


----------



## B-Real (Oct 1, 2006)




----------



## WarHERO (Dec 31, 2006)

Its nice but its too simple i have seen that pic as peoples avatar a lot.


----------



## B-Real (Oct 1, 2006)

If you want a fancy avatar, it's better that you say so. How do you want it? There are only so many good quality Tito images.


----------



## WarHERO (Dec 31, 2006)

I really don't know but i want a unique one, just throw some up and i'll let you know, use your creativity. I want it good.


----------



## I KiMuRa I (May 18, 2007)

i was going to do this for you this morning for free but whatever...this is better for me anyway


----------



## WarHERO (Dec 31, 2006)

Ok dude i like that, but i'll wait and see what evil ash has first.


----------



## T.B. (Jul 4, 2006)

Guys who make this for Ortiz boy, don't forget...his avatar limit is 96 x 96.


----------



## WarHERO (Dec 31, 2006)

Trey, you have some mad skillz, you want to try to make me a avatar??


----------



## T.B. (Jul 4, 2006)

Ortiz boy said:


> Trey, you have some mad skillz, you want to try to make me a avatar??


I'll make you an Ivan Salaverry avatar. :thumb02:


----------



## WarHERO (Dec 31, 2006)

Please do!! I will save it too and switch it in and out with the other Tito avatar, but there aren't many quality Ivan pics.


----------



## T.B. (Jul 4, 2006)

One minute effort. Yep yep...










*IIIIIIIIIIIIIVAAAAAAAAAAN!*


----------



## WarHERO (Dec 31, 2006)

Can you put a little more effort in it??


----------



## B-Real (Oct 1, 2006)

Do you still want me to make you an avatar? How do you want it??


----------



## brownpimp88 (Jun 22, 2006)

I've decided that I will no longer do this due to the amount of PM's I have received and how picky you are being. I made you a quality avatar, and if you want to use it, use it, if you don't then don't. I am not happy with the way your are asking for this avatar, not appreciating others work and constantly pestering me. Sorry, I am too busy to keep up with this.


----------



## WarHERO (Dec 31, 2006)

Ok i am picky, yes, if i am paying for it, and after you showed me the first one i said thanks but if i could change the background??


----------



## WarHERO (Dec 31, 2006)

Evil Ash said:


> Do you still want me to make you an avatar? How do you want it??


Yes i still want you to, just pick out the best tito picture and experiment with it.


----------



## raymardo (Jun 21, 2006)

*Ortiz Boy*

How's this?

I tried to use a pic of Tito that isn't overplayed.


----------



## I KiMuRa I (May 18, 2007)

dont use the avatar if you haven't paid for it yet
honestly you are being way too picky when it is an avatar
if you want it such a certain way make your own


----------



## WarHERO (Dec 31, 2006)

bp88 gave me mine for free.


----------



## I KiMuRa I (May 18, 2007)

ohhhhhh


----------



## brownpimp88 (Jun 22, 2006)

Did I? Lol. Whatever, use it, I don't care.


----------



## B-Real (Oct 1, 2006)

I don't think I want to experiment. I would rather do something else. It seems whatever people do for you, you're not happy with, I asked you what it is you wanted and you cannot tell me. There for I don't see why I should spend time making you something that you're not happy with.


----------



## AmRiT (Apr 23, 2007)

You cant really get a fancy avatar unless you're a paid member, the dimensions you can have are to small, thers nothing to work with


----------



## WarHERO (Dec 31, 2006)

raymardo said:


> How's this?
> 
> I tried to use a pic of Tito that isn't overplayed.
> View attachment 601


Sweet, i might use it in the future, donation on the way, and bp88, you told me i could have it for free, i sent you a donation anyways.


----------

